# needle size



## andiplus5 (Mar 9, 2008)

What gauge size of needle do you use to give shots to babies?
Andi


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I use a 20gage, needle that is 1/2" long for all my goats. The only time i find I need a different one is when I have to give a shot that is thick, and I need a bigger size (smaller gage) needle. I hope I have that right.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I use 22gage that is 3/4" long


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I use a 1/2" 20 gage- so far it is good for me for all.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I use 3/4 inch 20 gauge.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I have 18 guage, 20 gauge and 29 gauge lol. I am prepared. I use the 29 gauge for small kids.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I use the 1/2" 20 gauge for pretty much everything. Works great for me.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I use 1/2 inch 20 gauge, but I prefer 22 gauge if I can find it.

Chelsey, where do you get 29 gauge needles? :?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I got them from a "people" store. They are for insulin. :greengrin:


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

i use the 20 gage X 1/2 inch. i also use the insulin needles for the babies when i can get them.


----------



## alpinemom (Oct 29, 2007)

I use 22gage x 3/4 inch for just about everything.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I use 20 gauge by 1/2" and I use 18 gauge by 3/4 inch....right now, I use 20 gauge by 1/2 inch


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I use 20 gauge by 1/2" and I use 18 gauge by 3/4 inch....right now, I use 20 gauge by 1/2 inch


----------

